# blood parrot and black spots



## Jstew (Sep 13, 2012)

one of my Red blood parrots is picking on one of my smaller regular blood parrots, and he is developing a lot of black spots. this has been going on for about 2 weeks, they were all tank mates in a different tank for about 2 months and this didnt happen. i moved them to a 90 gallon 2 weeks ago and the RBP has been chasing this one a lot. i figure its from stress but why now??
the two togther
http://i846.photobucket.com/albums/...1-BBC9-1B0EFAB78858-3456-000003059C3057AD.jpg


this is the one being picked on
http://i846.photobucket.com/albums/...7-ACEF-62FC89305205-3456-00000305915C973B.jpg


a bad cell phone pic of the whole tank
http://i846.photobucket.com/albums/...A-AD27-6A8EB1D4AF69-3456-0000030586FE82B4.jpg


----------



## RaynoVox (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like infected wounds to me.


----------



## cmahan4576 (Apr 24, 2012)

the photos are blurie but i'd say that they probally are infected wounds


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Why now? Because its time. Most cichlids are peaceful schooling fry when they are packed 50 to a tank in the store. As they grow, they get meaner and more territorial as they get bigger. "peaceful" is something they outgrow.

Fish are also more aggressive and irritable when they are sick or water quality is poor. Are the fish scratching those spots?


----------

